

Good with one liners? Post a Christmas themed one. - bliti

Here is my first submission:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;bliti&#x2F;8107315
======
bliti
Second one:

[https://gist.github.com/bliti/8107423](https://gist.github.com/bliti/8107423)

